# Adding Another V to our Family



## yyy (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello Vizsla owners!
Currently we have one Crazy Female and I'm starting to think about bringing another male next summer ( she suppose to be a bit more than 2 ).

Can any of you who own more than one Vizsla tell what are the main things we need to consider ? By Cost / Time/ and such?
Do you think it's too early for another V? 
I would love to hear from your Experience. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Time spent and never cheat the older mate

The Younger pup will require much more of you.

You must manage time and efforts with both 

Be sure your skills keep it real and you must give much of you to each one

each dog will have different skills and flaws none are the same'

for both mates and by age 2 or 3 you will have a WCW tag team and playmate ;D

2 can be great or even 3

This choice will require more to any family and can add stress and pressure

Folks come and go

Vizslas a 14 to 18 year devotion 

they need much of you'

it can impact travel , $, Friends emotions even nerves some days and more

Its a Lifestyle choice Not a pet or your behind the 8 ball going in.

Mine bring me great joy and peace 




and some days they eat all of Jenns ;D :  panties

Scent the key ;D

I warned Her Poor house keeping

Floors make poor choices for Pups 

she smiled Smart $ss

where going Shopping

yesterday :-X

Good Lordy not Victoria's Secrets :

there are almost zero hiding spots in these girly stores for a biggen ;D


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

This is our 6th week with our puppy Chase. Miles (our first) is 20 months, Chase is 14 weeks. 

The biggest change for us is the exercise. I'm a runner, but Chase obviously can't run. I've gotten so used to exercising Miles with off lead trail runs so I get my exercise in, then we can do beach/ fetch/ walks later in the day. Now with the puppy, I've got to juggle running Miles and exercising a puppy. My husband has been helping a lot in the morning, and he never helped with Miles in the morning so this is a big change for us. Having to plan extra time to get Chase tired is our biggest challenge. 

Training two is also hard. Miles tends to get in the way and get very impatient which is tough, but Chase has learned a lot because he just copies Miles! 

We haven't noticed a big change in cost. We didn't have to buy much of anything for Chase except for a collar. He uses Miles' hand me downs and plays with his old toys that were forgotten. 

Miles demands his alone time each morning. If we don't have our private run together, he shuns Chase and won't play. If we have our run, then they are the best of friends and wrestle and run around the house together  I'm hoping this is just a phase because eventually Chase will run with us. 

I'd be happy to answer any specific questions about adding a second to your family!


----------



## yyy (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you so much! 

How Miles doing with the new puppy? Does he gets angry and such or happy with the new addition?
Also, if I may ask, are you a young couple? With kids?
I'm wondering because we just got married and I know everybody excepting us to have a baby AND not a second dog  

Thanks!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles had a transition period for sure. The first night we had Chase he sulked upstairs. Then he came down the next morning and played. Slowly over the course of a few weeks they started sharing toys, bones, bully sticks, beds etc. now 6 weeks later they are great friends ( as long as Miles has his private time with one of us). He actually cries if we get home from our run and my husband has Chase out and about. Misses his brother. I am very conscientious to make sure Miles always feels important and included. 

We are both 28, no kids, both career jobs. I'm a trail/ marathon runner, my husband plays tennis/ soccer and takes the boys with him. We get a lot of grief about getting puppy 2 vs kid.... But I prefer Vizslas at the moment and would take a 3rd V over a baby at this phase in our life.


----------



## yyy (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi and Thanks again!
Just wondering// They are not fighting over the toys / food?

Are they crated while you are away? 
Currently our female crated and I'm wondering how people doing it with 2 dogs while one of them is very young.. And also after it later on...


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

They do not fight over toys or treats or food. But we free feed our dogs so food is not really a precious resource to them and Miles not possessive over toys. He may get jealous and take a toy away from Chase but its not aggressive. 

Chase is crated, Miles is loose in house.


----------

